
Google sheep view - leonvonblut
http://www.googlesheepview.com/
======
codeshaman
After waking up, I watched a video of two cats fighting and screaming for a
couple of minutes:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEvvRfuVk30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEvvRfuVk30)

The video has 8 million views.

Out of all the activities and experiences that our modern world offers, 8
million viewers still chose to watch two cats fighting ... Why ?

Projects like these make me both happy and scared - happy, because life is so
good that people have nothing better to do than look for photos of sheep on
google maps and publish them online.

Scared because a lot more people have nothing better to do than visit that
page and look at the photos of sheep somewhere in time and space.. Have we all
gone mad ?

~~~
JohannesH
I posted a 9 second video of me pushing a coke can over a table making a sound
that's similar to Chewbacca
([https://youtu.be/myhYNsRXYgs](https://youtu.be/myhYNsRXYgs)) a few days ago.
So far it's been seen 750.000 times on youtube and about 3.000.000 times on
facebook. This is about 416 days worth of people watching this video (wasting
time).

However, I think it is the wrong perspective to take. People do all sorts of
"seemingly" non-productive things (including but not limited to watching
stupid youtube videos)... all the time. But I think these activities might
have important and positive social properties (people bonding over the video,
having a laugh). There are possibly even some positive psychological effects
(such as stress relief). Well, that's just my thoughts on the matter. :)

But of course I'm not a psychologist, and I don't know if this is the case in
reality. But it is certainly an interesting topic to explore.

~~~
jessedhillon
Out of curiosity, how much ad revenue has that video generated for you?

~~~
JohannesH
Nothing yet, because I signed with Flock Video (that was really stupid of me).

However, the other video I have on my channel have made about 1.5 DKK ($0.21)
from the curious few (about 5.000 views) who saw that video as well.

I don't really expect anything... I'll just have to wait and see when Flock
Video send me my cut in january. :)

------
cellover
This is the perfect intelligence gathering tool for wolves when they
understand the Internet!

------
noondip
If you enjoyed these, also be sure to check out Jon Rafman's
[http://9-eyes.com/](http://9-eyes.com/)

~~~
Shengbo
I have no idea what's going on in most of these photos, but I love it. I wish
they had coordinates though.

~~~
vive-la-liberte
Same here. Would like to know where
[http://36.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_maf5ynOadW1qzun8oo1_1280.j...](http://36.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_maf5ynOadW1qzun8oo1_1280.jpg)
was taken.

~~~
jackgavigan
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigokudani_Monkey_Park](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigokudani_Monkey_Park)

------
Liltof
I'm a sheep, and I feel really bad about this website. My private life is
exposed to anyone, since my face is clearly shown! Why google only masks human
faces?

------
cconcepts
Developed in the Netherlands, yet this is the most Kiwi use of technology I
have ever seen...

~~~
yitchelle
It is sort of (although a very weak link) validation that there are more sheep
in NZ than anywhere else in the world.

~~~
masklinn
In absolute numbers that's not even remotely true. According to FAOSTAT the
undisputed top 1 is mainland China (175M) followed by Australia (75M), India
(64M), Sudan (52M) and Iran (50M). New Zealand is down to 31M heads and it's
been falling pretty much continually since the 1999 uptick to 46M heads.

NZ _may_ have the highest number of sheep per capita and highest sheep density
(especially since FAOSTAT doesn't list Wales independently)

~~~
omh
If we consider Wales separately then I think it would beat NZ on density.

A quick search suggests 8.9M sheep in Wales[1], around 430s/km^2 , NZ is only
about 120s/km^2.

Per capita though NZ beats Wales, and probably any other country.

[1] [http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/sheep-lamb-
popu...](http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/sheep-lamb-population-
continues-rise-2018803)

~~~
kaybe
Seeing that they use google streetview I think we need a metric of sheep per
road kilometer.

~~~
omh
That's remarkably close but NZ edges it. I make it about: Wales: 250s/km NZ:
330s/km

------
mintplant
Is this automated in some way? Comments here seem to be discussing it as if it
were, yet I can't find anything to imply that on the site itself.

~~~
blazespin
Yeah, there is a submit link. Definitely an interesting deep learning problem.
Search Google Streetview for X.

------
yAnonymous
The problem with AJAX pages is that I keep scrolling just to see how far it
goes. 455 entries, not bad.

~~~
Killswitch
I find myself scrolling just to see if I can get at the horribly placed links
and text at the bottom of the page, before the next batch loads in.

------
ryan_j_naughton
These images seem to be all submitted by people who found them manually. Are
there enough images that we could train a neural network to recognize sheep in
Google Streetview pictures?

Sure, we could also train it on other random sheep pictures, but I'm betting
that wouldn't be as good at correctly classifying sheep in Streetview sheep
since those pictures will likely contain the sheep from a similar angle,
orientation, and size (that isn't similar to the street view pics). Not sure
though.

------
sscarduzio
For a moment I thought this was a clever deep learning demo. But hey, how
about making one?

------
andrewheekin
the best part
[http://www.googlesheepview.com/outtakes](http://www.googlesheepview.com/outtakes)

------
huangc10
came here to see sheep, was not disappointed.

------
S_A_P
This is why hacker news is better at 4am...

------
72deluxe
What beautiful scenery.

------
vincefutr23
was this done with machine learning or manual submission?

------
cocoggu
A domain name is sheep anyway!

------
paride5745
Don't tell the Welsh!

~~~
Tharkun
The Welshman in me is very excited about this!

------
futuravenir
That was a fun eight seconds.

------
chatman
Do they have no respect for the privacy of the sheep?

------
13hours
Soon to be New Zealand's most popular dating site.

------
lubos
Why would you register a domain name which contains a trademark? Wasted money.

~~~
revx
You're getting a lot of downvotes but I agree - I know from experience that
google pursues domains that contain "google" hard and fast.

~~~
r3bl
Could you share with us your experience?

------
amelius
When the iPhone 7 is released, you will be able to clearly see the locations
of the Apple stores :)

